# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  The Grinning Ghost Inn

## NoneTheWiser

This is an Inn that I modeled and rendered in SketchUp using my Generica series of assets from my 3D Warehouse page: https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/use...114522/Mr-Hook

These pics were made to supplement a 5E homebrew campaign that a friend of mine was running. It was called the Grinning Ghost Inn because it was haunted by the ghost of the Inn's former owner. Our party talked the ghost into becoming the mascot for our new tavern enterprise.

----------


## Tiana

Nice, this is very cool.

----------


## Bogie

Yes, very nice having iso and 2D versions.

----------


## kennystone

Please tell me how you learned SketchUp. On your own or on courses?

----------


## NoneTheWiser

> Please tell me how you learned SketchUp. On your own or on courses?


I was an architectural illustrator at a high-falutin' architecture firm for about 9 years. I attended a local SketchUp seminar when the program first came out, but later on I taught my own SketchUp seminars specifically for untrained architects. There are some good SketchUp tutorials on YouTube that might be worth your while. Here is a link to a Behance gallery of my architectural illustration portfolio: https://www.behance.net/gallery/1197...l-Illustration  - not all of which is SketchUp related, but a hefty percentage of it is.

----------

